# Alles Gute zum Muttertag



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

Redaktion​






.... und die angelnden Jungs (und Mädels) räumen dafür ein Jahr lang ihren Angelkram immer sauber weg und putzen alles selber, was im Haus vom Angeln Dreck macht....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alles Gute zum Muttertag*

Alles Gute allen Müttern zum Muttertag.


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alles Gute zum Muttertag*

wo bin ich denn hier gelandet?


----------



## Jens_74 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alles Gute zum Muttertag*

Das ist doch ehrenwert, war heute de Muddi (82) zum Essen ausführen.
 Aber Thomas.... 6:29 zum Sonntag... da geh ich noch nicht mal pinkeln (obwohl es da langsam schon drückt)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alles Gute zum Muttertag*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Aber Thomas.... 6:29 zum Sonntag... da geh ich noch nicht mal pinkeln (obwohl es da langsam schon drückt)...


Da siehste - ich nehm meinen Job wie auch Muttertag ernst..

:g:g


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alles Gute zum Muttertag*

Ich habe meine Muttern auch sortiert. Zehner zu Zehner, Zwanziger zu Zwanziger u.s.w. Die Schrauben natürlich auch.


----------

